# Whoopi Goldberg



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Did anyone watch The View this morning? Whoopi went on a rant about the new laws regulating breeders. She ranted about how she is tired of people telling her what to do.

She went on to say that if her kid sees a kitty or puppy in a pet store in the mall, she should be able to choose to buy from a pet store.

If you want to voice your opinion to her, she is on Facebook.

Whoopi Goldberg | Facebook

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad I wasn't the only one outraged:

Whoopi Goldberg defends right to buy puppies at pet stores on The View - National Dogs | Examiner.com

HUGz! Jules


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Whoooeee I think she is in for a huge surprise about how people are going to respond to her comments. She'd better get ready for the onslaught!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am outraged too ! i mean obviously she really is uneducated about the subject ! its a shame ! 

and yes i believe alot of people are going to speak their mind about her ignorance.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

...and I used to like her...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Once she gets some education on it she'll recant. She's good at that. lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She should visit a puppymill that'll change her mind...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Guess she doesn't watch Oprah....very sad...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:OMG!:Yes I saw that segment and I couldn't believe what I ws hearing!!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, to the uninitiated it sounds perfectly logical - why shouldn't we buy from a petstore? Hello it's a petstore? Sounds like a no-brainer by it's name alone. But once you know you can't unknow the horrors of their "suppliers". I agree that she'll really "get it" when she undoubtedly gets flooded with the horrible realities of where those pet stores get their cute puppies and kittens. I think the reality is that this is a business that just can't be ethically 'McOperated' at a great profit and that doesn't sit well in our business culture - which doesn't take no for an answer where there's a potential for profit at pretty much any cost.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

She is not the only one that feels this way...I have tried in many occasions to tell a few people that were going to a few Pet-stores the city about why they should not go there than I went into detail...My answer back was Oh no i talked to the store and they even had me talk to the Breeder(Broker)and a store like that would not have Puppy mill dogs .. 
The other answer was someone has to buy these puppy's or what happens to them.
I did not see the show so i can not respond as far as Whoopi 
I can say these are the answers i got and the people that i did speak to could go to top tier breeder and buy there..Its sad ..
I'm hoping that they do bring in people to discuss it on the air ..
I hope there is a way that it becomes illegal to lie to customers and putting them on the phone with the Breeder (Broker) ..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I've got a feeling she will recant once she becomes educated!!! I am with Brit on this. Remember how a lot of us bought from BYB because we had no clue. She is from the old school that we should not have our rights taken away, not realizing what is behind pet store animals. I hope she is educated soon.......I don't think this is saying she agrees with puppy mills and BYB, it is just a matter of being uneducated on the subject. Give her time, we all had to learn the hard way.........Someone write the View and have her visit a puppy mill......that would do it~~~very quickly!!!!!:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I've got a feeling she will recant once she becomes educated!!! I am with Brit on this. Remember how a lot of us bought from BYB because we had no clue. She is from the old school that we should not have our rights taken away, not realizing what is behind pet store animals. I hope she is educated soon.......I don't think this is saying she agrees with puppy mills and BYB, it is just a matter of being uneducated on the subject. Give her time, we all had to learn the hard way.........Someone write the View and have her visit a puppy mill......that would do it~~~very quickly!!!!!:wub:[/Q
> 
> That's the best suggestion ..Have anyone visit a mill and see for yourself..I will use that line in the future .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I did it!!!! I wrote to Whoopi via abc and ask her to go to a puppy mill and then decide about pet shops. I told her pets usually come from puppy mills. Don't know if she will receive the email but maybe she will. I wrote bascially what I did in the first post here. I googled how to contact The View and it came up. Could not find anything on their website except down at the bottom for abc but I wanted it to go directly to the view. One little email may not do it but we do what we can to protect these babies.........:wub::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I did it!!!! I wrote to Whoopi via abc and ask her to go to a puppy mill and then decide about pet shops. I told her pets usually come from puppy mills. Don't know if she will receive the email but maybe she will. I wrote bascially what I did in the first post here. I googled how to contact The View and it came up. Could not find anything on their website except down at the bottom for abc but I wanted it to go directly to the view. One little email may not do it but we do what we can to protect these babies.........:wub::chili::chili::chili:


:smilie_daumenpos:
And sometimes all it takes is one.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I am very saddened. Her views are taken like gospel by so many people. I have great respect for her and hope she recants and by doing so, use her position of influence to great effect to protect the innocent lives that are at risk. I tried to post my concern on The View's website but it would not let me, something about their regulations. Please everyone try so we can make a difference. I really hope she gets the message. Wouldn't if be awesome if Bron's U-tube post on Hope gets played on The View!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

There was no mention of it at all today. :angry:

She removed all posts from her FB page, and posted something like, "Yes, I removed all posts. I read them. I get it." And that is it. :huh:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> There was no mention of it at all today. :angry:
> 
> She removed all posts from her FB page, and posted something like, "Yes, I removed all posts. I read them. I get it." And that is it. :huh:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


:angry::angry::angry:

How disrespectful of her!!! :angry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

For Whoopi...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have a pet store in town and they tell people all the dogs come from local breeders....
Very sad....


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow ! If that video doesn't change some minds........something's wrong with humanity. 

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Shame on her!! She needs to educate herself because a lot of people look up to her and value her opinion. I'm just blown away by this.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She said this on fb:



> Pet Store Issue-we discussed one state that wanted to close all pet stores. I have friends who own pet stores; they love their animals and insure their health and well being. Mills should be shut down. All agree but don't paint everyone with the same brush. That was my point.


She is so ignorant! Those friends buy the puppies they sell from Mills!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is just so upsetting and more proof that there are so many people out there who are still ignorant about puppy mills. I just can't understand it...how sad that someone like her, who is in a position to be able to educate and spread awareness on issues, is taking something as horrific as puppy mills so lightly. I hope that some good will come out of this...maybe people who never would have known about puppy mills will now become aware due to all the media attention and backlash surrounding her statements. 

On a side note - the issue of puppy mills hits close to home for me because there is a HUGE possibility that my Bailey is from a puppy mill. He is a poodle mix (possibly some kind of "designer" mix...poodle/bichon perhaps?) and he came from a rescue in West Virginia (found as a stray). WV has a big puppy mill operation, from what I hear. I had a long conversation with my vet about this recently and she said Bailey was extremely lucky to have been found by animal control when he was a stray - since he's got that popular poodle look and was not neutered at the time, if a puppy miller had found him, he would have been kept as a mill dog for sure. The thought of that scares me so much!!!


----------

